# Atlantic Open Special 2015



## speedcubermicah (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm proud to announce Atlantic Open Special 2015, which will be a competition unlike many others! We will be holding the more obscure/hard-core events. And then after the competition, everyone is invited over to my house for a pool party and BBQ! Sounds like a fun day right?

*Website: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AOS2015
*Registration: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AOS2015/Registration

*Date:* Saturday, July 4, 2015
*Address:* 76 Emmanuel Street, Dieppe, New Brunswick
*Venue:* Boys and Girls Club of Dieppe
*Organizers:* canadianCUBING, Micah Stairs ([email protected])
*Delegate:* Micah Stairs
*Events: *

3x3x3
3x3x3 With Feet
6x6x6
7x7x7
Fewest Moves Competition
3x3x3 Blindfolded
4x4x4 Blindfolded
Multi-BLD
Clock

*Cost:* $15 for the first event, $2 for each additional event, capped at $25 (NOTE: Registration costs are higher if you do not pre-register online)
*Parking:* Parking is free.
*Prizes:* The top three placements will be recognized for their achievements, including certificates.
*Schedule:* Registration begins at 9:15am. The first FMC attempt is from 8:15am - 9:15am, prior to registration. The full schedule will be released after registration closes.
*Food:* Hotdogs will be provided free of cost to both competitors and spectators for lunch. There are also many fast fast options a short drive away. A canteen may also be open, with snacks and drinks.
*After Party:* There will be a pool party and BBQ at Stairs' house directly after the competition. You must RSVP to attend this event (information about this is on the site).

*Website: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AOS2015
*Registration: *http://www.canadiancubing.com/Event/AOS2015/Registration

I look forward to seeing you there! Let me know if you have any further questions.
Micah


----------



## NewCuber000 (Apr 17, 2015)

Can't wait!


----------



## MFCuber (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm going! But could you add Pyraminx?


----------



## speedcubermicah (May 1, 2015)

MFCuber said:


> I'm going! But could you add Pyraminx?



Awesome! We'd love to have you!

I'm afraid I won't be able to make any promises. More than likely we won't be adding any events. If we do add events for some reason, it won't be until much closer to the competition (2 or 3 weeks before). The goal of this competition is to offer events that appeal to the hard-core cubers, to provide them a chance to compete in events that we normally don't have! We hold 2 competitions each year with all of the normal/popular events. This is an "extra" competition for us.

I must say.. I am surprised that you're travelling from the states if you're only competing in 3x3!


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 1, 2015)

How many attempts of FMC do we get btw? I'm excited to get clock and FMC records in the database, and also hopefully BLD and MultiBLD!

And you should hold another one of these specials next year too, because by then the 'hardcore' cubers will start practicing more of these big events more since we know we can compete now .


----------



## speedcubermicah (May 1, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> How many attempts of FMC do we get btw? I'm excited to get clock and FMC records in the database, and also hopefully BLD and MultiBLD!
> 
> And you should hold another one of these specials next year too, because by then the 'hardcore' cubers will start practising more of these big events more since we know we can compete now .



Depends on number of people doing FMC and number of competitors overall. We will likely do 2 attempts. One option we have is to do one before registration starts in the morning (so like 8am-9am). What do you think people would think of that? If we do this we MIGHT be able to squeeze a third one in. Not everyone wants to do 3 attempts though (since they each take 1 hour), so I'm not sure!


----------



## NewCuber000 (May 1, 2015)

Not exactly sure. It WOULD be cool to get a mean of 3 though since I MAY be able to pull off a sub-40 average (And Sub-35 single since I get 3 solves ). Would be a lot of work though, 3 different FMC attempts would be exausting  other people have done it though, it's not often anyone getss the opportunity! I'd definitely be on board with it if it happens though and I'm sure lots of other people would too.


----------



## MFCuber (May 1, 2015)

Wait, I thought I also registered for clock.


----------



## speedcubermicah (May 3, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> Not exactly sure. It WOULD be cool to get a mean of 3 though since I MAY be able to pull off a sub-40 average (And Sub-35 single since I get 3 solves ). Would be a lot of work though, 3 different FMC attempts would be exausting  other people have done it though, it's not often anyone getss the opportunity! I'd definitely be on board with it if it happens though and I'm sure lots of other people would too.



Alright! Well I guess we'll see what happens!



MFCuber said:


> Wait, I thought I also registered for clock.



Looks like you are now anyway!


----------



## NewCuber000 (Jun 21, 2015)

I see louis cormier is going to this comp. I guess 4th/5th place is cool too then 
And whose the comedian that signed feliks zemdegs to the competition? XD


----------



## speedcubermicah (Jun 24, 2015)

NewCuber000 said:


> I see louis cormier is going to this comp. I guess 4th/5th place is cool too then
> And whose the comedian that signed feliks zemdegs to the competition? XD



Yeah! Louis and his family are coming!

Not sure who signed up faz, but I messaged him personally and he said that it wasn't him


----------

